# RIU Needs More Sport



## ozstone (Jan 19, 2008)

How about a Sport Forum, you don't have to be a fitness freak to watch and or commentate on sport, there are always plenty of sporting contests on around the Globe, what do people think?


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 21, 2008)

I wouldn't mind because I enjoy sports, but I just don't think its necesary right now. Maybe sometime in the future you could bring this up to the admins.


----------



## smokinjs (Jan 21, 2008)

mal_crane said:


> I wouldn't mind because I enjoy sports, but I just don't think its necesary right now. Maybe sometime in the future you could bring this up to the admins.


 
i think its a gread idea, in fact lots of herb smokers are interested in health and fitness and other sports.. mal crane, what would be change in the future to make it necesary? ...i mean it probably wont happen soon, the cfl sub forum took a couple months to get going...but explain to me why its not necesary now but maybe in the future.?/?/?


----------



## ozstone (Jan 22, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> i think its a gread idea, in fact lots of herb smokers are interested in health and fitness and other sports.. mal crane, what would be change in the future to make it necesary? ...i mean it probably wont happen soon, the cfl sub forum took a couple months to get going...but explain to me why its not necesary now but maybe in the future.?/?/?


Im with you there, not that I am too interested in health and fitness lol.
But sport is a great way of uniting people and also having healthy debate, with sport as opposed to Politics for RIU to become truly global it needs to encourage worldwide debate on common world interests and maybe also be seen as fostering an environment where people who enjoy some of the "Good erb" can help remove any stigmas that some may have of people who do smoke or do whatever, I know I watch a bit of sport when Im wrecked, call me an armchair critic.


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 22, 2008)

I just don't think we need to be adding forums right now when we should be trying to reorganize the forums. There were like 8 forums when I started here and now there's around 30, with people posting in any category they want whether the post belongs there or in another category. Like I said, I'm in no way against a sport section, I just don't think that it is necesary right now, until the forum problems are solved.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

I like ufc,snowboarding and most extreme sports and on the other hand i also like to watch the snooker in silence on my own with a nice jar of weed sometimes.
Dont really bother with much other sports except supporting england at the world cup


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sports Gator - Powered by vBulletin is a friend of mine.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 23, 2008)

scott smith from ufc is a buddy of mine from 7th grade through high school.....


----------



## ozstone (Jan 24, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> scott smith from ufc is a buddy of mine from 7th grade through high school.....


Thats awesome Cali, What is UFC and who is scott smith? lol


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL! UFC is the Ultimate Fighting Championship. It's an MMA (mixed martial arts) promoter. Arguably the best MMA promoter in the world, although WEC (world extreme cagefighting) is quickly tearing up the competition.


----------



## ozstone (Jan 25, 2008)

I will have to check it out, If you dont have Pay Tv down here you dont see that kind of stuff on free to air.


----------



## ta2drvn (May 26, 2008)

Hey if a sports forum started I would like to see a motor-sports section, I love motorcycle racing so much I don't even mind having NASCrApR discussed in the same forum... lol, open wheel racing is fun to watch, 

Any other MotoGP fans or WSBK, BSB, AMA or other national series fans? If your a fan then you know what I am talking about, if not then these are all motorcycle racing series. (WSBK - World Superbike; BSB - British Superbike; AMA - American Motorcyclist Association or American Superbike)


----------

